

TED Partnerships: Ads Worth Spreading - emilepetrone
http://partners.ted.com/adsworthspreading/

======
emilepetrone
"We want to encourage development of ads-with-a-difference. Ads that engage
our audience authentically, intelligently, delightfully. Ads that people will
want to share because, like the rest of TED, they encapsulate ideas worth
spreading."

Chris Anderson Curator, TED Conferences

